

WebSockets now Generally Available - tweakz
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2014/7/7/websockets_now_ga

======
krob
I don't appreciate the fact that heroku is actively not supporting php. A
language which is by far the most widely used language on the net, which has
matured in many different dimensions, and they've yet to provide support out
of the gate for it.

I guess they don't want my money. Oh well.

~~~
brettgoulder
There is definitely great PHP support at Heroku:
[https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2014/4/29/introducing_the_n...](https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2014/4/29/introducing_the_new_php_on_heroku)

